# what's up with the prices on stuff being low?



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

well, last year i tryed to pick up a few manuta locos off ebay and they were selling for 50-60 bucks or more.

now they are selling for around 30ish. i see some other stuff selling cheap too. what's going on? i'd also like to know if you guys could give me a idea on how much i could get for a few things.

i've got a lionel general disney set. it's in great shape, nothing is broke, all the freight cars+caboose are in the original lionel individual boxes. the engine has the original individual cardboard but not the styrofoam packing. i'm worried about packing it and it breaking. anyways, i'm going to list it without a transformer or track just the rollingstock+engine, what do you guys think that would bring?

also have a marx 1998 set in ok shape, it was a double diesel freight set, the cars are rusty, i have the transformer, the engine does run but i had to take couplers and stuff off the dummy engine, so it doesn't have couplers or trucks. but it has all the wheels. 

if you guys want pics i can upload them, i dunno how much interest this threads gonna get?

btw, do you think prices will go up on this stuff before christmas in novemeberish?


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I think it's all based on the economy. 
Right now it seems the public in general is unsure of the future, and are spending accordingly.
I can tell you that personally, my hobby spending has gone down drastically in the past few years.


Definately upload some pics of what you have.


Jody


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd go with Tulsa on that. If you're a victim of the current economy and are sacrificing things to make ends meet, a train set is a luxury you'll part with to feed the kids. That increases the number of sellers. In like manner, people are more conservative in their buying or cannot afford to buy. The net result is lots more sellers and fewer buyers, so the more desperate drop their prices. The old rule about establishing value is exercising it's authority: the item's true value is the amount a buyer will pay for it at that moment.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Also, I don't think ebay is attracting new sellers. The wife keeps thinking about it, but the fees can run 33 percent. You have ebay and paypal fees to pay.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Heres the lionel disney set, the only thing wrong with any of it is there is no styrofoam packing instert for the individual box for the loco. i tryed the smoke unit out, sometimes it smokes and sometimes it doesn't, i dunno if it could have anything to do with the cheap smoke fluid i bought off ebay or not. none of my loco's smoke very good on it.





















































































Heres the marx set. 
it runs, last time i checked it it reversed some times, the e unit needed cleaned up. it runs a little ruff though, theres no coupler on front of engine, no couplers on dummy, it's missing a truck, some of the freight have a little rust, i cleaned up a bunch of it but it pitted the chassis on a few, the cabose is missing a plastic cover for the truck and has a wheel of another lionel train on it to make it roll. the loco's are missing horns. i've seen this set in excellent condition in the past sell for 200-300 on ebay. as far as this set? i have no idea what it's worth in it's condition.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> well, last year i tryed to pick up a few [insert product] off ebay and they were selling for ____ bucks or more.
> now they are selling for around ____ish.


supply/demand. the beauty of open market.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know about HO but O gauge has gotten more expensive on fee-bay if you ask me. I have seen a rise in the O gauge starting price. Even on the buy it now's.

What is the number on the box for the Disney engine?

I don't think you will get much for the Marx stuff. It really is not in the best of condition.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I don't know about HO but O gauge has gotten more expensive on fee-bay if you ask me. I have seen a rise in the O gauge starting price. Even on the buy it now's.
> 
> What is the number on the box for the Disney engine?
> 
> I don't think you will get much for the Marx stuff. It really is not in the best of condition.



dunno the set number. don't have the original box, just the individual boxes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> dunno the set number. don't have the original box, just the individual boxes.


What is the number on the Disney engine box??


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

6-18725, sorry i was eating.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> 6-18725, sorry i was eating.



That dosent help me anyway. It's an uncatalogued number and is not in my guide.

I would think the set number would be though.

They look to be in good shape.:thumbsup:

Might bring you a good price?

I am eating too.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

heres more information, there is a number, i guess of the set? there. it was made in 03 only i guess.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-31947-Wo...943987?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c15ddd5b3


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

by the way, incase someone didn't know the marx parts in the box are all spare parts i ordered off ebay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It says, In the 2010 Greenburg's Book.

World of Disney Steam Freight set. Made only in 03.
$215 for mint. 

Could fetch more if you get a few bidding that really want it.

Do you see any run wear on the wheels. It looks to be in great shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> It says, In the 2010 Greenburg's Book.
> 
> World of Disney Steam Freight set. Made only in 03.
> $215 for mint.
> ...


not much at all, that's why i took the pic. i have ran it, so it's been run. but i only ran it around in a circle for a few minutes to check it out.

while you're at it. can you look up this set number? i also have it and everything is in the original individual boxes with styrofoam
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-31915-Ch...117495?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa5324eb7


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> not much at all, that's why i took the pic. i have ran it, so it's been run. but i only ran it around in a circle for a few minutes to check it out.
> 
> while you're at it. can you look up this set number? i also have it and everything is in the original individual boxes with styrofoam
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-31915-Chessie-Diesel-Engine-Freight-Set-w-Horn-/320599117495?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa5324eb7


Hang on to it another 20 years who knows what it will be worth.

You got kids?
Sure would be a nice train to run around the Christmas tree.:thumbsup:
Heck even if you don't have kids.:laugh:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Hang on to it another 20 years who knows what it will be worth.
> 
> You got kids?
> Sure would be a nice train to run around the Christmas tree.:thumbsup:
> Heck even if you don't have kids.:laugh:



i have a closet full of train stuff, i need to narrow down a lot. i've got a g guage bachmann north star express passenger train that looks excellent under the tree. it was after they upgraded to the newer style g engines with metal side rails and stuff. 

i also have a new bright g scale electric train set

and the aristocraft jack daniels train set. those are for the christmas tree if i decide to put one down there. 

then i prob. got 20 ho engines, passenger cars, freight cars, brass track, switches, etc... 

o27 i have a bunch of lionel stuff and a few marx pieces. i just have way to much stuff and no room for it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> not much at all, that's why i took the pic. i have ran it, so it's been run. but i only ran it around in a circle for a few minutes to check it out.
> 
> while you're at it. can you look up this set number? i also have it and everything is in the original individual boxes with styrofoam
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-31915-Chessie-Diesel-Engine-Freight-Set-w-Horn-/320599117495?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa5324eb7



That say's Chessie GP38 Diesel Freight set made 01-02 Mint $155

Sorry didn't see where you asked about this one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> i have a closet full of train stuff, i need to narrow down a lot. i've got a g guage bachmann north star express passenger train that looks excellent under the tree. it was after they upgraded to the newer style g engines with metal side rails and stuff.
> 
> i also have a new bright g scale electric train set
> 
> ...



You just got to buy a few more Christmas trees to run them under.:laugh:

I hear you. I got too much O and HO and N too. But I can't bring myself to sell them. Eventually I want to set up the HO and N in the other side of the basement.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> You just got to buy a few more Christmas trees to run them under.:laugh:
> 
> I hear you. I got too much O and HO and N too. But I can't bring myself to sell them. Eventually I want to set up the HO and N in the other side of the basement.


thanks for looking those up. at least now i have a idea, i might order a greenburg book this week so i can look up all the stuff i got.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> thanks for looking those up. at least now i have a idea, i might order a greenburg book this week so i can look up all the stuff i got.



If you wait a couple more months the new ones will be out.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have seen the starting prices rise but the ending ones are down. Prior to the recession I did allot of selling on EBay. Now the end prices have fallen and I have stopped selling any smaller items. It is not worth the smaller returns. I am still buying as the items are cheeper. I was mainly selling computer items, RC parts and HO train items.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

tkruger said:


> I have seen the starting prices rise but the ending ones are down. Prior to the recession I did allot of selling on EBay. Now the end prices have fallen and I have stopped selling any smaller items. It is not worth the smaller returns. I am still buying as the items are cheeper. I was mainly selling computer items, RC parts and HO train items.



both of which are things i was going to sell on ebay, rc items and train items.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

x_doug_x said:


> both of which are things i was going to sell on ebay, rc items and train items.


If you are not in a rush, you may want to consider listing your items as Fixed Price listings... You will be paying more in fees (12% vs 9%), but it seems that you can see a higher selling price this way... Here are the last two items I sold on eBay - a S2 Turbine and a GETL... I think I listed the former for two 7-day auctions with no bids, and the latter for four... I decided to put them up as Fixed Price listings for more than the starting bids of the last unsucessful auctions though, and they both sold within 24 hours!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> If you are not in a rush, you may want to consider listing your items as Fixed Price listings... You will be paying more in fees (12% vs 9%), but it seems that you can see a higher selling price this way... Here are the last two items I sold on eBay - a S2 Turbine and a GETL... I think I listed the former for two 7-day auctions with no bids, and the latter for four... I decided to put them up as Fixed Price listings for more than the starting bids of the last unsucessful auctions though, and they both sold within 24 hours!


fixed price as in by it now?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> If you are not in a rush, you may want to consider listing your items as Fixed Price listings... You will be paying more in fees (12% vs 9%), but it seems that you can see a higher selling price this way... Here are the last two items I sold on eBay - a S2 Turbine and a GETL... I think I listed the former for two 7-day auctions with no bids, and the latter for four... I decided to put them up as Fixed Price listings for more than the starting bids of the last unsucessful auctions though, and they both sold within 24 hours!


Prior to listing things as fixed price make sure they are not a common item that is always available for a lower price. That is my issue. Most of what I would sell have allot of competition from simular items.


----------

